# Airlift Twins



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Premature-Twins-Flown-From-Stornoway-To-Glasgow-In-RAF-Airlift/Article/200901315205937?lpos=UK_News_First_Home_Page_Strap_Teaser_Region_0&lid=ARTICLE_15205937_Premature_Twins_Flown_From_Stornoway_To_Glasgow_In_RAF_Airlift

    

/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah bless. That's kind of heartwarming. I hope the twins both do well.

C~x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

News today says that they are both in a stable condition


----------

